# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  3D-printed microfish, microrobots, Jacobs School of Engineering, La Jolla, San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Jacobs School of Engineering

"3D-Printed Artificial Microfish"

by Wei Zhu, Jinxing Li, Yew J. Leong, Isaac Rozen, Xin Qu, Renfeng Dong,
Zhiguang Wu, Wei Gao, Peter H. Chung, Joseph Wang and Shaochen Chen
June 29, 2015

"These microscopic fish are 3D-printed to do more than swim"
Researchers demonstrate a novel method to build microscopic robots with complex shapes and functionalities

August 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microscopic 3D Printed Microfish Are Controlled By Magnetism & Chemical Reactions"

by Brian Krassenstein
June 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

MicroFish - 3D printed fish-shaped microrobots

Published on Aug 26, 2015




> UC San Diego nanoengineers developed 3D printed fish-shaped microrobots that are chemically powered by hydrogen peroxide and magnetically controlled. Researchers hope to create “smart” microrobots that have diverse capabilities such as detoxification, drug delivery and, eventually, develop surgical microrobots. 
> 
> Credit: 
> 3D-Printed Artificial Microfish 
> Wei Zhu, Jinxing Li, Yew J. Leong, Isaac Rozen, Xin Qu, Renfeng Dong, Zhiguang Wu, Wei Gao, Peter H. Chung, Joseph Wang, Shaochen Chen
> Department of NanoEngineering at the UC San Diego Jacobs School of Engineering
> Advanced Materials DOI: 10.1002/adma.201501372

----------


## Airicist

Microscopic Robot Fish Could Shape The Future Of Medicine

Published on Aug 26, 2015




> Could recently developed tiny robot fish shape the future of medicine? Here's why the latest in nanoscience has fins and a tail.

----------

